
An opinionated anthropology of the embedded programmer, its habits and habitat - eaguyhn
https://labs.spotify.com/2019/04/09/an-opinionated-anthropology-of-the-embedded-programmer-its-habits-and-habitat/
======
NikkiA
> In short, the bar is set rather high and C is already awesome.

Haha. no, just no.

I can't speak for other embedded developers, but I _hate_ C, it's just usually
the only option for small devices.

The 'maker' movement and it's relentless movement towards bigger and bigger
ARM based systems has opened that up a little, thankfully; you can now find
plenty of SBCs that offer 1GB+, and that means _any_ language is an option (at
least if it has a pausable gc).

